# How does GPU-Z calculate video card memory



## DavidPryce (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Forum,

I have two Nvidia video cards in my PC and for some reason both WINMSD and WMI report the on board memory incorrectly.  

Card 1 has 512MB and Card 2 had 256 MB.

WINMSD and WMI report the card 1 as 256MB and card 2 as 512MB.

GPU-Z correctly reports the memory on both cards.

How does GPU-Z detect the memory?  

Via device IO control or from register or other?

Thanks

David


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 13, 2008)

It reads it directory from the GPU registers via its driver. I have the same issue at work, WMI reads it wrong and I'd guess WINMSD reads it via WMI. Though since we only use a few machines I base video memory on laptop model, simple lookup table.


----------



## DavidPryce (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Forum,

Thanks for clarifying that.   

I think the registry entries on my PC are also wrong.

Is there any further information exactly how this is done as I would like to display the correct VRAM inside my program.  

Particularly for NVIDA cards.

Thanks

David


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think everest displays correct info on almost every piece of hardware inside your system


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2008)

gpu memory size is read via register from the gpu


----------

